# Andahuaylillas, la capilla sixtina del Peru



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

El pueblo de Andahuaylillas se encuentra como a 45 minutos de la ciudad del Cusco, es muy pintoresco, y famoso por su iglesia que data del an~o 1580 (mas o menos). De exteriores modestos, la iglesia por dentro resalta por sus frescos que cubren su techo, asi como por sus lienzos de la escuela Cusquen~a y por sus retablos en pan de oro.

Camino al pueblo:





































No se permiten fotos dentro de la iglesia, asi que estas 3 son las unicas que me permitieron tomar:




























Exteriores de la iglesia, que da a sus placita mayor:




































































































Como era la celebracion de la Cruz (comienzos de Mayo), me gane con estas danzas:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermosa iglesia, la decoración es realmente soberbia. Buenas fotos!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow la iglesia es una joya, me encanta todos los acabados que tiene


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué hermosura de iglesia, realmente me ha emocionado conocerla...y el entorno natural es igual de bella.

Muchas gracias por las fotos, me alegraron el día...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La Iglesia se ve muy hermosa, el pueblo tambien....buenas fotos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Qué lástima que no te hayan permitido tomarle fotos a su interior, pero con lo poco que pudiste tomar se ve que es una joya por dentro.

Hace años visité Andahuaylillas y su iglesia, y efectivamente los frescos del techo de la iglesia nada tienen que envidiarle a los de la capilla Sixtina ... claro, mientras una es una joya del renacimiento, la otra lo es de la escuela cusqueña ...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wooow si que es muy grato ver fotos de esta iglesia ... y aunque soy reacio a las comparaciones, no se puede negar que esta iglesia de exteriores modestos, contrasta con la riqueza de sus interiores y que ello de pie a símiles.

Buenas fotos de esta iglesia, su entorno y el plus de las danzas.

Salu2 Ekeko


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bellísima...!

:cheers:.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, que bella la iglesia, su altar, su techo artesonado y las pinturas de la escuela cusqueña con gruesos marcos de pan de oro. En comparación con su interior la fachada se muestra modesta, pero no por eso es menos agradable. La plaza principal está bonita, bien conservada, sin ninguna de esas construcciones de cemento y calamina que las afean. Es toda una joya la iglesia y su entorno.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

oro :cheers: exlentes fotos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Los paisajes de la sierra me encantan! 

Y la iglesia está!!! UFFF! :drool: muy linda ! Pero creo que necesita mejores cuidados!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Wow! Los paisajes de la sierra me encantan!
> 
> Y la iglesia está!!! UFFF! :drool: muy linda ! Pero creo que necesita mejores cuidados!


El sen~or que cuida la iglesia me conto que no reciben ni un sol del INC o del gobierno regional. Con los 5 soles que cobran por ingreso, se cubre el cuidado de la iglesia. Y son varios los lienzos y marcos de pan de oro que han sido robados :bash:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ya que el estado no hace nada! Ojalá AECI pasara por ahí.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Ya que el estado no hace nada! *Ojalá AECI pasara por ahí*.


mmm Marcos... jusrtamente de eso se queja AECI...los peruanos piensan que esta ONG esta en la obligación de hacer obras y proyectos al Perú...cuando tan solo es una cooperación!!!... falta crear institucionalidad en el país que vele por el patrimonio, y que esto sea una fuente de trabajo para los peruanos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No solo la iglesia es bonita, el pueblo se ve muy bello también.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Una belleza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Una iglesia tan sencillita por fuera no haría pensar en toda la explosión de color que hay dentro de ella. Hermosa! Me encanta! Y el paisaje campestre a su alrededor...invita a dar vueltas y más vueltas.
Un mágico lugar.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya me dieron ganas de ir, que paja se ve todo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Hermosa iglesia, toda una joya de la escuela cuzqueña.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que bonita la Iglesia.
También me gusta su exterior.
El paisaje está muy bueno, la sierra en estos meses se pone bien verde.
Bonito paseo
Gx por las fotos. Buen viaje.


----------

